
A new exploit makes it simple to bypass OS X's security protections - ogezi
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/09/drop-dead-simple-exploit-completely-bypasses-macs-malware-gatekeeper/
======
joshguthrie
"It's not an exploit, it's a feature."

